# Any Body Kits available for 2013-15 VW CC (NON R-LINE model) out there?



## whiteVWcc (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey Folks. New owner of my first Volkswagen, a _2013 White CC Sport (non R-line model)_. I wanted something semi-luxury that can save a little gas, yet rare enough to not spot one every other intersection I come up on... but what really sold me was the sexy and comfy-ness of the two-tone (black and beige) seats, combined with the well designed interior controls that allows me to fully feel in-control of my vehicle. 

Now that I am happy with the interior of the car, I wanted to upgrade the exterior a bit. I have yet to come up on any body kits or front end lips while online for the non R-line version, besides the one I found on a Malaysian website. (not priced and have not replied to my email)

If you are aware of any body kits or front end lips for the 2013-15 VW CC (non R-line model), please share pictures and links. Thanks :wave:


----------



## whiteVWcc (Oct 30, 2015)

Anybody out there?? :banghead:


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

whiteVWcc said:


> Anybody out there?? :banghead:


not much to be had for the facelift CC 

You can get a rear spoiler and skirts but front lips are few and far between


----------



## StefCoupe (Aug 10, 2015)

I created this same thread a few weeks ago. 

Nothing really out there, oh well I'll just have to bite the bullet and get the R-line bumper.


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

So the R-line front spoiler I just purchased (still in transit from DAPauto) won't fit my 2015 Sport CC?


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

WILLCCU said:


> So the R-line front spoiler I just purchased (still in transit from DAPauto) won't fit my 2015 Sport CC?


I'm unsure, you might be able to make it fit..... Post pics when you get it...... Most things can be done by a good bodyshop to be fair. I would think you might have a few gaps here and there


----------



## natiebest (Jul 23, 2014)

There isn't much out there. I myself went with the R-Line front as opposed to a couple gen2 bodykits I've found.

*Here's one I've never seen on a CC yet.*
http://www.magnatuning.ro/en/product/14934/VW-Passat-B7-3C-CC-NewLine-Body-Kit


*Here are Roof/Trunk Spoilers*
http://www.spoilerking.net/2008-ON_c450.htm



*You can also fit skirts off of the earlier generations:*
http://srs-tec.de/cars/VW/Passat-CC:::12_178.html 
or.. look up the Gold Coast Kit (which I heard was pretty much identical to the OEM 13+ R-Line Skirts.

*One front lip I've found:*
http://www.rdx-racedesign.de/online....html&XTCsid=9c7458218d747ac22c8b7ac098c56b85


I haven't tried any of these but I've searched all around just like you have, however nothing seems to catch my interest.

If you decide to go go the R-Line front route, you can source all the parts from (deutcheautoparts (http://shopdap.com/)

Hope this helps..


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Should've gotten a R-Line.

They look so much better imo.


----------



## whiteVWcc (Oct 30, 2015)

*Where to purchase the R-line bumper??*

do you know of a place that sells the 2013-16 r-line bumper?


----------



## whiteVWcc (Oct 30, 2015)

natiebest said:


> There isn't much out there. I myself went with the R-Line front as opposed to a couple gen2 bodykits I've found.
> 
> *Here's one I've never seen on a CC yet.*
> http://www.magnatuning.ro/en/product/14934/VW-Passat-B7-3C-CC-NewLine-Body-Kit
> ...



Big time thanks for taking the time to post the links. 
:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## eurosportluv (Jul 25, 2005)

What's the price of an r line front bumper?


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

eurosportluv said:


> What's the price of an r line front bumper?


I just converted mine to an R-Line and front bumper was around $1100 and I was lucky enough to find already painted side skirts for $300.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

eurosportluv said:


> What's the price of an r line front bumper?


Just for the bumper itself, primered, $326.70+ shipping from Keffer VW:
http://keffervwparts.com/parts/2014...=3C8807221EGRU&vehicleid=409753&siteid=216177

Or list price is $495 and you try getting your local dealer to match that price & pay no shipping.

But you'd need the matching R-line grilles/fog lights and what not + paint too


Possibly looked for a wrecked R-line and do a swap/conversion


----------



## Hcichy (May 15, 2014)

https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-VR6/Exterior/Body/ES2975732/

whole kit for $1039.56


----------



## gunner1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hcichy said:


> https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-VR6/Exterior/Body/ES2975732/
> 
> whole kit for $1039.56


That is not for 2013.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

gunner1000 said:


> That is not for 2013.


Yes it is. View the kit contents and you can see some images of the bumper. It's definitely for Gen2. I almost bought that kit myself.


----------

